# Anyone have problems stopping progesterone?



## tuckie27

Has anyone ever miscarried or had complications from discontinuing progesterone during a pregnancy? I have been on 100mg vaginal suppositories since a few days after my BFP and my Dr. wants me to stop between 12-14 weeks. I have already decided to wean off. I am nervous to get off the progesterone and I'm just wondering do any of you know of anyone miscarrying after 12 weeks because of stopping progesterone?


----------



## tuckie27

Or if you didn't have any problems: were you diagnosed low progesterone or put on as a precaution? Did you wean or stop abruptly and at how many weeks? Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Tuckie, I hope more people reply to this. Im teh same as you..worried sick about stopping my progesterone. My Consultant wants me to stop next week at 12 weeks but Im going to speak to him about staying on it. Either way I have enough to take me upto 14 weeks and then maybe wind down to one a day until 15 weeks.
Ive been researching lots about this issue and the general concensus is that people are fine when they stop but some arent.


----------



## tuckie27

Justkeeptryin- If it makes you feel batter, I have been searching the internet for stories since I didn't get too many responses here. I haven't found any stories of anyone having a m/c after stopping progesterone after 12 weeks. I found other stories, but none where they could really say it was the progesterone. Like someone quit around 9 weeks and then had a m/c...well, that could have been from the prog or it could have just been that she was in 1st tri and m/c still can happen then, you know? I'm trying not to stress to much about it!


----------



## hwillmama

I took prog suppositories 200mg 3xs a day until 10 weeks. At 10 weeks 2xs a day. At 12 weeks 1x a day. At 13 weeks 1 pill every other day and stopped at 14 weeks. I was scared to stop. I haven't been to my next appt yet, but I can feel the baby move so I feel good so far.


----------



## starkicker

Hi Ladies -

I just stopped taking progesterone 3 days ago and am curious how it turned out for you. I am really concerned about miscarrying as well. I did call my OB today and left a message about possibly getting my levels checked just in case. I have no idea what to expect. I feel kind of crampy but not any worse than before I stopped but of course every ache scares me (it did before I stopped, too). 

I had a short luteal phase so I needed crinone to even conceive. Then once I did my OB put me on 2 suppositories a day until week 12. I tapered down to 1 a day the last week and that went well but its so hard without knowing what's going on inside. I have an NT ultrasound Friday which should give me a little peace of mind if the baby looks/sounds okay, but it won't tell me if the baby is okay. My dr said the placenta takes over by week 12 and creates the progesterone on its own, but like you I am still worried. 

If you don't mind updating I'd love to know if you're all well and how everything is going.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey there :) I took my last prog last night. I have been weaning for about a week. I went from 100mg every night to one every other night for about the last week or so. I did notice feeling a few "twinges", but I think when you're pregnant after losing babies, you tend to overanalyze every little thing- I know I do! Will keep you posted how it goes. I have been using my fetal doppler and that is great reassurance until my next scan :) Hope you ladies are doing well too!


----------



## hwillmama

I felt wonderful.....the progesterone made me feel horrible all the time. I think most cramping or slight pain I was feeling was from my uterus growing. My next appt is on wed, but I feel the baby move so that is reassuring.


----------



## Twinkie210

I was on progesterone during the first tri of this pregnancy due to low progesterone during my last pregnancy and lots of spotting throughout my LP. I had no problem when I stopped taking them (13 weeks because that is when I had my first OB appt). My Dr. assured me that once you can hear a strong heartbeat on the doppler, the placenta has taken over production of progesterone and additional supplements aren't needed.


----------



## brittybird

Thanks for posting this thread! Last night was my first night without taking my pills, and I have been nervous. I stopped at 14 weeks. Today I seem to have some minor cramping, which is nerve-wrecking but my midwife wouldn't of let me stop cold turkey unless its safe to. :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies. Thanks for the input! I just wanted to update and let you all know it's been a week since I took my last prog supp and I had a scan today and everything was fine :D Baby was wiggling around the whole time and everything looks great so far!


----------

